# sp101 .327



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Anybody here have one of the SP101's that's chambered for .327 magnum? Are you pleased with it?


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

I almost bought one yesterday but it was already spoken for 10 minutes before I arrived. So I'm first on the list when another comes in. Price was $477 it's a very beautiful gun and the barrel length seems perfect.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

*waitlist*

I'm on a couple of wait lists in my town. Nobody has it currently.


----------

